# I wanna hear your stories, run ins, etc!



## Whateveridc (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello, all! So this post is in honor of a lady that will forever hold a huge spot in my heart. And I wanna hear any stories you have of her, or may have heard! Even if you think it may be her, let's hear it! 

Her name was Jane DeCosta aka Mama Jane aka Junkyard Jane. She was from Baltimore but traveled all over the place by train.


----------



## Whateveridc (Oct 10, 2016)

Whateveridc said:


> Hello, all! So this post is in honor of a lady that will forever hold a huge spot in my heart. And I wanna hear any stories you have of her, or may have heard! Even if you think it may be her, let's hear it!
> 
> Her name was Jane DeCosta aka Mama Jane aka Junkyard Jane. She was from Baltimore but traveled all over the place by train.


----------



## Whateveridc (Oct 10, 2016)

And this post is vague on purpose. I'm trying to be respectful to her family etc by not posting a ton of pictures or info, but she's been gone 5 years now.. and I wanna hear from people who's lives she also touched. Peace and love to all


----------



## Johnny Maddox (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend...to lose her so young. That's terrible.


----------

